# Scritches likes and dislikes



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I noticed that my young female bird has started to love to cuddle with me and she loves scritches. Though, when I try to scritch my male bird He does not allow me to do so? Could that be because he doesn't like being scritched.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Mango, my youngest, loves having pats. Alby generally doesn't like it unless he is tired or in a sooky mood. Cinnamon hates being touched. She loves to be on my shoulder and climbs all over me, but if I try to pat her, she would gladly try take my finger off. I guess all birds are different. Some are just more receptive to being touched. I'm trying to get Cinnamon used to my fingers and occasionally give her a touch on the head and tell her what a good girl she is, if she doesn't bite straight away. I may end up making a bit of progress with her, but I don't think she will ever be a 'touchy' kind of bird.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It all depends on the bird, my Cinnamon (lol) loves to be scritched, she will turn her head in whatever direction she wants to be scritched in. Snowball didn't used to like it but he has warmed up to it over time. Hershey has just discovered that she does like them and wants more but Nips isn't fond of them at all. It just depends on what they like!!!


----------

